
Renting in Las Vegas and commuting to SF would save you $1,124/month - traviskuhl
https://www.reddit.com/r/sanfrancisco/comments/3olp30/renting_in_las_vegas_and_commuting_to_san/
======
SQL2219
and now you have this option $1,500 a month for unlimited flights.

[https://www.onego.com/](https://www.onego.com/)

